# Middle Name to Match Ariel?



## mumnbean

Hi guys,

Have been thinking of names, and current favourites are:

Boy: Antony John 

Girl: Ariel ???? 

Have tried to make it from grandparents/familial names but can't seem to find one that I like the sound of. Any ideas would be appreciated!

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Vicyi

I dont know why but i'd go with an 'L' name. Something like Ariel Layla...


----------



## ztaprincess81

How about Marie. It is very traditional, but I think it might balance nicely.


----------



## JessiHD

Isn't Ariel a boys name?


----------



## Kitty23

Ariel May
Ariel Rose
Ariel Elizabeth?

All I can think of! xxx


----------



## Ilove

JessiHD said:


> Isn't Ariel a boys name?

Not usually no, but I think it's unisex


----------



## suzanne108

JessiHD said:


> Isn't Ariel a boys name?

Ariel is the name of the mermaid in The Little Mermaid :blush:

Its lovely... x


----------



## JessiHD

Ilove said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> Isn't Ariel a boys name?
> 
> Not usually no, but I think it's unisexClick to expand...

I'm pretty sure that the -iel suffix is masculine in Hebrew names, as in biblical name like Daniel, Gabriel etc. Shakespeare's Ariel in the Tempest is male as is the Ariel in Sylvia Plath's book of that name. There is also Ariel Sharon, who was a Israeli politician, in fact I think he was their Prime Minister. I've nothing against it as a girls name but I think the girls version is Arielle (like Danielle, Gabrielle), except in the Little Mermaid but perhaps that doesn't matter anyway. I think Arielle is a very pretty spelling though.


----------



## andresmummy

Ariel McKenzie
Ariel Luann


----------



## Ilove

JessiHD said:


> Ilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> Isn't Ariel a boys name?
> 
> Not usually no, but I think it's unisexClick to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the -iel suffix is masculine in Hebrew names, as in biblical name like Daniel, Gabriel etc. Shakespeare's Ariel in the Tempest is male as is the Ariel in Sylvia Plath's book of that name. There is also Ariel Sharon, who was a Israeli politician, in fact I think he was their Prime Minister. I've nothing against it as a girls name but I think the girls version is Arielle (like Danielle, Gabrielle), except in the Little Mermaid but perhaps that doesn't matter anyway. I think Arielle is a very pretty spelling though.Click to expand...

Yeah I realise that, but in modern times it has mostly been used as a female name. I don't know why, but honestly it has. I love Arielle too (one of my top 3 girls names)


----------



## JessiHD

Its just I've never heard it as a girls name except The Little Mermaid. Just find it odd as I wouldn't call my girl Daniel, I'd call her Danielle. Hopefully Arielle will make a comeback, I think it looks far more feminine.


----------



## Genna

Ariel Adel 

or Adelle, Adele)


----------



## calliebaby

I think that Ariel Michelle has a nice ring to it.


----------



## muminlove

I much prefer the spelling as Ariel than Arielle. Beautiful name hun!

Ariel Edith
Ariel Ella
Ariel Miah
Ariel Alaia
Ariel Rose

xxx


----------



## mumnbean

Thanks guys,

I was getting really stuck on this one! 

The Layla/Leila suggestion made me think of Lea (Lee-ah)... what do you think?

I will have to show OH these suggestions and see what he thinks! These are all much better than what I was coming up with. 

I love the name Leila... it was on the short-list, but I think I'd like to save it in case I have another baby one day!


----------



## sarah1989

Ariel Reagan Nikoloski
Ariel Charlotte Nikoloski
Ariel Estelle Nikoloski
Ariel Katija Nikoloski
Ariel Campbell Nikoloski
Ariel Celeste Nikoloski
Ariel Sophia Nikoloski

Hopefully some of these spark your interest :) :flower:

Sarah xx


----------



## Ilove

sarah1989 said:


> Ariel Celeste


This is beautiful and Arielle and Celeste are both on our list. Together they're just wow:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I don't know, I think Ariel / Arielle is one of those names that sits nicely without a middle name.


----------

